# England Premier league 17-19 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 6, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
17 Aug 14:45 Liverpool FC - Stoke City 1.47 4.40 8.00 +178 Liverpool FC - Stoke City 
17 Aug 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Southampton FC 2.40 3.40 3.15 +172 West Bromwich Albion - Southampton FC 
17 Aug 17:00 Sunderland AFC - Fulham FC 2.35 3.40 3.20 +173 Sunderland AFC - Fulham FC 
17 Aug 17:00 Arsenal FC - Aston Villa 1.45 4.60 8.00 +183 Arsenal FC - Aston Villa 
17 Aug 17:00 Norwich City - Everton FC 3.05 3.30 2.50 +172 Norwich City - Everton FC 
17 Aug 17:00 West Ham United - Cardiff City 2.10 3.40 3.85 +175 West Ham United - Cardiff City 
17 Aug 19:30 Swansea City - Manchester United 4.80 3.60 1.83 +182 Swansea City - Manchester United 
18 Aug 15:30 Crystal Palace - Tottenham Hotspur 4.40 3.70 1.87 +176 Crystal Palace - Tottenham Hotspur 
18 Aug 18:00 Chelsea FC - Hull City 1.25 6.50 13.00 +184 Chelsea FC - Hull City 
19 Aug 22:00 Manchester City - Newcastle United 1.38 5.15 9.00 +184


----------



## bestbets (Aug 16, 2013)

Twenty time league champions Manchester United start their defence of the Premier League against Swansea City at the Liberty Stadium this Saturday tea time.

The Swans come into on the back of a great pre-season which saw them win seven out of seven matches, conceding just one goal in the process. They have already played competitively brushing past Malmo 4-0 on aggregate in the Europa League Third qualifying round. United results have been mixed bag with an indifferent preseason followed by a routine 2-0 victory over Wigan in the Community Shield.
Last year’s encounter was a fiery one which was sparked into life when Ashley Williams deliberately booted the ball at Van Persie’s head whilst he lay on the ground. And if you doubt that he did, YouTube it and watch his eyes. Six bookings were made and it’s the booking market that we focus our attention on with a certain player in mind. This player was booked eight times last season, six of those bookings came away from home, as well as in this corresponding fixture last season, has a bit of needle about it him and that player is Robin Van Persie. In the last five seasons his cards totals stands as 8/9/8/10/5. The last number might look low but he only played 11 matches that season.

With previous from last year and coming up against Ashley Williams, the 5/1 on offer with Bet Victor looks huge. He can get booked numerous ways be it a late challenge when chasing down the ball, dissent, hand ball, kicking the ball away, taking his shirt off when scoring, a stray elbow, all of the above are conceivable and that makes the 5/1 a must back.

Both matches since Swansea have been promoted have been tight affairs, a 1-1 draw last season proceeded a 1-0 victory for United in which Swansea should have taken something from the game. Swansea will set up like they do when a top team comes to town and that is to sit deep and seek to counter attack at any given opportunity. Looking at their results in these fixtures at home we can see that in the eight matches they have played against the top four they have won one, lost two, drew five and last season none of the top four came away with a win. Therefore I am siding with the draw at 13/5 with Stan James.

Swansea v Man United Betting Tips

Robin Van Persie to be shown a card @ 5/1 @ Bet Victor

Match result – Draw @ 13/5 @ Stan James


----------



## bestbets (Aug 16, 2013)

Being the opening game of the Premier League season, we sometimes have to use implied stats when compiling a tip. 

Sunderland have only won one of the last eight home games in this league, and under relatively new manager still, could be difficult to call.

Best match odds:

Sunderland – 5/4 Stan James

Draw – 12/5 Coral

Fulham – 12/5 Unibet

Fulham have good form against Sunderland and have avoided defeat in all of the last four trips to the stadium of light. Interestingly Fulham have kept a clean sheet in all of the last four opening day seasons, but Sunderland have remained unbeaten on the first day of the season in four successive campaigns. Based on the statistics, looking at a conservative game will be the key for both sides surely and this is why backing fewer than three goals could be the shrewd bet here especially at 5/6 with BetVictor. The same bet is just 4/6 with Ladbrokes, so get on!

Sunderland v Fulham Betting Tip

Under 2.5 goals – 5/6 Bet Victor

Open a new Bet Victor account today and place a £25 bet, win or lose you will get the 325 refunded back to you as a free bet. If you place a £10 treble on the Premier League this weekend you will also get a free £10 treble on next weeks football, only at Bet Victor.


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 16, 2013)

West Bromwich v Southampton predictions & betting tips

West Bromwich had a fine season in 2012/2013. They took most pundits by surprise I may add. WBA ended 8th, and in the process they beat Southampton both home and away, (2-0 at home and 3-0 away). Steve Clarke has brought in a couple of veterans in Anelka (Striker) and Lugano (Central Defender).  The youngster Vydra had a wonderful season for Watford in the Championship. Now he replaces Lukaku who has gone back to Chelsea after his loan spell at WBA. No other important player has left.

Southampton ended 14th, but displayed some really fine offensive football. They’ve brought in central defender Lovren from Lyon, and central midfielder Wanyama from Celtic. Both should help them improve the defensive aspects of their footballing strategy. No major player has left the club. Southampton is an ambitious club with good economic resources, but they are prepared to build stone by stone it seems. It looks very much like they’ll make some progress this year.

Southampton has doubts over their two young fullbacks, Luke Shaw and Nathaniel Clyne. 

WBA – Southampton betting tips

If we take a closer look at the game played at the Hawthorns last season Southampton were really never outclassed at all. It wouldn’t have been unfair at all if they had gotten a point. This season I think most teams will be aware of how Steve Clarke sets up his side.  Also, the loss of Lukaku is going to be felt. The now twenty year old power house of a boy scored 17 goals for them last season.

For me Southampton was a wonderful team to watch last season and with Rickie Lambert up front supported by the likes of Ramirez, Lallana, Wanyama and Puncheon from midfield they should be a handful for WBA.

I think this will be tight overall, but I predict Southampton will be the better side. They simply have more to offer. My betting tip is Southampton Draw No Bet. The odds are 2.20 (6/5) and they’re available at Bet365, if you agree with my reasoning; click here to take the bet now.


----------



## Bultip (Aug 16, 2013)

Wins for Manchester United, Tottenham and Chelsea -1 is a nice bet. Moyes would like to start with a win in Manchester and the players would give everything to take it against Swansea. Tottenham with new transfers, but still way better team than  Crystal Palace, and the new players Soldado or Paulinho would make everything to score here. Chelsea is the surest bet. Hull City is a very modest team, while Chelsea has one of the best squads, and their ambitions to become champions should start with a dominant win here.


----------



## Bultip (Aug 16, 2013)

Under 2,5 goals in the game between Sunderland and Fulham is also a sure bet. Both teams lack fast paste in their attacks and Fulham plays ultra defensive away.  1:0 win for one of the teams or why not even 0:0.


----------



## Bultip (Aug 16, 2013)

The last game that I would add in a coupon is win for Liverpool with handicap. Finally, the players and manager started talking about top 4 finish and this year, if they keep Suarez in the team I would not be surprised to see that phenomenon for many people. Stoke City plays defensively but would probably concede a goal in the first minutes of the first half time, resulting in a 2:0 , 3:0 win for Liverpool.


----------



## Bultip (Aug 19, 2013)

Bet big on a win with asian handicap for Manchester City. The team again spend most money in the Premier League and Newcastle plays very poorly, especially against top 4 contenders.


----------

